# 2 New Cannondales on the way....



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The wife and I picked up a couple of new bikes today. Well, we will get fitted later this week and test ride. It is snowing here today...

The wife is getting a Cannondale Quick 4 cross bike and I am getting a Cannondale Trail 5 29er.
http://www.cannondale.com/catalog/product/view/id/31727/s/trail-29-5/category/931/

The wife's ride....
http://www.cannondale.com/catalog/product/view/id/32162/s/quick-4/category/935/

Looking forward to getting some much need exercise......

Any other Cannondale owners out there? This will be my first experience with 29's.


----------



## FISHIN.NET (Jun 19, 2006)

My friends rode Cannondales. They make great bikes. I have a 29er and love it. I rode dirt bikes growing up, got into mountain biking. The 26" wheels worked but were never comfortable for me. The 29er is much more stable and less twitchy which works well for me on the fast bouncy downhills at deep lake. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The 29's are definitely nice. I picked it up last night and had time for a quick 5 miles and that was it. Rides nice, pretty fast on pavement for a mountain bike. 

The shop let me play with one of their fat tire bikes while they were setting mine up....wow was that fun. They look slow as all get out but i was surprised at how fast and agile they are. Maybe someday.


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a cannondale road bike when they first came out with the big tube frame I liked it alot. 
shawn


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I have a Cannondale Quick4 I think it is for use on the trainer and when the trails are too muddy for my 29er. I like it. Rides nice but could use some upgrades in the drivetrain as it reminds me of my old 10 speed with the slow gear changes. Granted there was a big swing in price between my Quick4 and my Giant 29er.

The quick is a comfortable bike. Good body position and you can really put some miles on.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

NittanyDoug said:


> I have a Cannondale Quick4 I think it is for use on the trainer and when the trails are too muddy for my 29er. I like it. Rides nice but could use some upgrades in the drivetrain as it reminds me of my old 10 speed with the slow gear changes. Granted there was a big swing in price between my Quick4 and my Giant 29er.
> 
> The quick is a comfortable bike. Good body position and you can really put some miles on.


The Quick 4 will be a huge upgrade for the wife. Her current bike is a 40# pig from walmart or one of the mart stores. Huffy or one of those brands... She will be amazed with the difference I'm sure. The parts specs are so so but for here they will be fine for now. As parts wear, we can upgrade it for her. Has a nice frame and the carbon fiber fork is pretty nice for a bike at that price point. 

My Trail 5 is not as well spec'd as my Gary Fisher Paragon was, that was almost full XT running gear etc but it was a very aggressive bike with an aggressive riding position....too much for this fat guy today anyway. Once I lose some weight, the trails will call more and I'll upgrade. 

I test rode a Giant 29er, not sure the model but it was $820 and a current model year. I got my 2013 at a pretty heavy discount so I couldn't justify the price difference but it was a nice ride. The main difference was the brakes were hydraulic disk instead of mechanical disk and the deraillurs were a step up.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I rode the Quick this evening to do a quick search for a lost sock from our walk with the baby. Forgot how decent the bike is. As you said the components are so so but very serviceable. I bouts mine as a left over as well. Might have been a 2011 and bought in 2013. 2 years older than current model year for a good deal from my lbs. my giant is the carbon frame version. I actually started with the aluminum version but due to whoopsie on my part I replaced the frame with the newer carbon. So it's an xtc carbon basically.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Wife and I have Cannondales. I have a Trail 5 SL and she has a Quick, I think hers is an Si. Both are good bikes - light, well built, good fit and finish. The Trail 5 has S-RAM Force shifters which I really like. The Tektro Draco brakes are great also. My tires are fatter and knobbier than I need, but no plans to change them. 

Satisfied customer. Would recommend Cannondale and would buy another one.


----------



## Saddlemander (Aug 6, 2018)

I bought a new Cannondale Adventure 2 this year. Love it!


----------

